# Two Sticks of Derm Fuzz



## K Pedals (Apr 3, 2020)

Love this ridiculously big knob... lol


----------



## Barry (Apr 3, 2020)

Looks cool!


----------



## manfesto (Apr 3, 2020)

Dangit, I got the biggest knob Tayda had and yet there’s still bigger knobs out there?


----------



## K Pedals (Apr 4, 2020)

Gotta go to love my switches ... .85 cents ... they’re huge... 









						Boss Style Knob -  1/4" Smooth Shaft (45mm OD)
					

Our biggest Boss style knob is 45mm of audio control domination! This classic fluted knob comes with brass insert and two set screws for 1/4" smooth shaft pots.




					lovemyswitches.com


----------



## music6000 (Apr 4, 2020)

Ha Ha, That's not a Knob, This is a Knob:


----------



## HamishR (Apr 4, 2020)

Is this the right forum for boasting about the size of one's knob??


----------



## music6000 (Apr 4, 2020)

MC Hammer again !


----------



## Nostradoomus (Apr 4, 2020)

When mine arrives I’m going to put an absolutely tiny knob on it, that’ll learn ya!


----------



## music6000 (Apr 4, 2020)

I led to believe it's a Compensation thing.


----------



## music6000 (Apr 4, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Ha Ha, That's not a Knob, This is a Knob:
> 
> View attachment 3812


I was waiting for Chuck to Comment, Heh Heh !


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 5, 2020)

You guys have a bad case of Knob Envy.  Get over it.  It's not how big your Knob is, it's where you point it that counts!

Build Docs Please!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Apr 5, 2020)

Mr Black Doom Stick II


----------



## Hexjibber (Apr 8, 2020)

Nice work! Been curious about this one, I’m such a sucker for anything doom! ?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Apr 8, 2020)

Hexjibber said:


> Nice work! Been curious about this one, I’m such a sucker for anything doom! ?



Mine should be here any day, I’ll post a nice caveman tuned demo


----------



## Kroars (Apr 13, 2020)

Looks great! I’m currently building one of these and came across a wide variation of hfe in the dozen or so 2N3904’s.  My question is about what range am I looking for in hfe for all three (or should Q1, Q2 & Q3 vary)? Thank you kindly!


----------

